# Hunter Safety class, Brighton



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Livingston Gun Club










We are located in Brighton Michigan at 2440 Hunter Rd.


All outdoor ranges. Handgun / Shotgun / Rifle / Field Archery / 3D



HUNTER SAFETY CLASS


September 25th and 27th, 2008


This will be a two-day class. Thursday the 25th will be from 6-9pm, and Saturday the 27th will be from 8 am to 5pm. You MUST attend both sessions to earn your certificate. Lunch and beverages are provided, as well as coffee and donuts in the morning on Saturday. Only beverages will be available on Thursday evening. Please bring eye and ear protection with you on Saturday for the live fire exercises. You will need a pencil and pad of paper for both days. Parents may sit in on the class if they wish. A $10 fee per student is requested to help fund the program (A $10 donation for the lunch program is requested but not required). Please see our web page (listed below) for directions to the club.

***You must have a reserved slotthis class is limited to 80 students, and ALWAYS fills up!!! Please contact Jeff LaFave at: (248)-446-1272 days or at (517)-404-1908 in the evening or you can also email: [email protected] if you have additional people who wish to attend!!!



LGC Vice President & Lead Instructor: Jeff LaFave / [email protected]


----------

